# Godzilla 2 Confirmed. Will have Mothra, Rodan, Ghidorah



## Sofos (Jul 26, 2014)

Holy Mothra: Gareth Edwards Reveals 'Godzilla 2' Monsters At Comic-Con - MTV


hnnnggggggg


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd see it. Hopefully the acting and characterization is a bit better.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 26, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## wankerness (Jul 28, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> I'd see it. Hopefully the acting and characterization is a bit better.



As long as they keep the humans further on the sidelines it doesn't need to be better. I'm here for giant monsters fighting!


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jul 28, 2014)

What about Blue Oyster Cult?


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Breakdown of the announcement @ SDCC, Hall H as told by a fan on godzilla-movies:



instinctivegigan at godzilla-movies said:


> Legendary panel begins and the stage lights up. An annoying hostess from Nerdist or IGN or whatever comes on stage and introduces Thomas Tull who congratulates everyone at Comic Con for making Godzilla a smash success. Says he apologizes that Gareth couldnt make it to say hi, so he plays a special video:
> *Gareth is on-screen with the Golden Gate Bridge in the background and says hes sorry he couldnt make it to Comic Con because he was helping the city rebuild after Godzillas fight with the Mutos. As Gareth tries to thank the fans for helping make the sequels possible, he mentions hes working on other projects first (AKA Star Wars) and will work on Godzilla 2 soon.*
> *Then something interrupts Gareth, to which Gareth looks off screen and yells, COME ON GUYS, KEEP HIM OVER THERE ON THE ISLAND. IM NOT CLEANING THIS UP ALL OVER AGAIN!*
> *Camera shifts to what hes talking about, its Alcatraz but its covered in a massive dust cloud. A tail swipes through the dust clearing it, you see Godzilla in his fully-detailed glory. He roars and deafens all of Hall H. We then see a text wall that says THANK YOU in big Godzilla font style. We then cut back to Gareth (with some of the camera/light crew hilariously put in the front on purpose for comedic effect), who then says while angrily storming off the view of the camera, Yelling, hes always yelling. Who does he think he is? Bryan Cranston? Everyone laughs, including me.*
> ...


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2014)

That sounds amazing. I NEED CLIPS!


----------



## wankerness (Aug 6, 2014)

I read a follow-up article that they just had secured the rights to these three characters for subsequent movies and that they wouldn't throw all three of them into the next movie at once.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I read a follow-up article that they just had secured the rights to these three characters for subsequent movies and that they wouldn't throw all three of them into the next movie at once.



Oh thank the Lord.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 7, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I read a follow-up article that they just had secured the rights to these three characters for subsequent movies and that they wouldn't throw all three of them into the next movie at once.


Excellent!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2014)

ah_graylensman said:


> What about Blue Oyster Cult?


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 15, 2015)

LEGENDARY AND WARNER BROS. PICTURES ANNOUNCE CINEMATIC FRANCHISE UNITING GODZILLA, KING KONG AND OTHER ICONIC GIANT MONSTERS | Legendary



> KONG: SKULL ISLAND confirmed for 2017, GODZILLA 2 for 2018, GODZILLA VS. KONG for 2020



Godzilla -vs- Kong. Let the Kaiju fanbois rejoice.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 15, 2015)

How's that going to work, considering Godzilla's ~400 feet tall and Kong tends to be in the 20 foot range?  If they have a 400 foot Kong in that Skull Island movie I will be greatly amused. Otherwise, they're going to have to pull some hilarious stuff with a shrink ray or enlarge-o ray in the VS movie.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 15, 2015)

wankerness said:


> How's that going to work, considering Godzilla's ~400 feet tall and Kong tends to be in the 20 foot range?  If they have a 400 foot Kong in that Skull Island movie I will be greatly amused. Otherwise, they're going to have to pull some hilarious stuff with a shrink ray or enlarge-o ray in the VS movie.



Wondering the same thing, but hey Toho did it, so why not? LOL

Maybe the latest Kong was really a baby?





Who knows how they're going to explain or even if they will. Let them all melee, I'm ready lol


----------



## wankerness (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, Toho did it, but their Godzilla was a comparatively tiny 50 meters. Kong was still many times bigger (50 meters vs 20 odd feet) than he was in the US movie, but this would be another ~250 feet on top of that! I guess if they just abandon all notion of Kong carrying around human ladies then they could do that kind of size jump for this skull island movie. That would certainly give it a different feel.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 15, 2015)

I dunno, every time Hollywood tries to squeeze in too many characters in a movie it's usually a complete failure. Maybe if they'd stop limiting screen time (generally limited to 2 hours for these types of movies) they could do a decent job, but I'm certainly not excited at the prospect given current trends.


Rev.


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

Will Godzilla come to the shootings?
The last movie he got stuck in China's traffic so he was able to shoot only the last 10 minutes.
And in that other movie with Broderick, he sent his gay geko cousin that kept running between the buildings trying to find a Prada store


----------



## Sofos (Oct 16, 2015)

^tf you talkin bout?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 16, 2015)

Seriously, looks like a really bad google translate job. Or it would, if gecko was spelled right. WTF is right.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 16, 2015)

Well obviously he's making joke of the complaint that so many had that Godzilla doesn't appear in the movie for most of it's duration and how bad the Matthew Broderick Godzilla movie was. 


Rev.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 16, 2015)

No Gamera =


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 16, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> I dunno, every time Hollywood tries to squeeze in too many characters in a movie it's usually a complete failure. Maybe if they'd stop limiting screen time (generally limited to 2 hours for these types of movies) they could do a decent job, but I'm certainly not excited at the prospect given current trends.
> 
> 
> Rev.


At least with this franchise, the "squeeze too many" has precedence in the originals. Don't get me wrong...I hope they don't or at least do a build-up ala MCU individuals --> Avengers. There are often characters in Toho, just like MCU, that show up frequently. Be it Falcon in Ant-Man, Dr. Selvig (sp?) in Avengers, Mothra in various other G vs movies, Ghidorah, etc. 

Let's just hope they don't go & lump all in prematurely. 1-2 vs G is fine, but jumping straight to Monster Island/Destroy All Monsters/Final Wars/etc would be pure premature ejaculation with no urge to get another boner.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 16, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Well obviously he's making joke of the complaint that so many had that Godzilla doesn't appear in the movie for most of it's duration and how bad the Matthew Broderick Godzilla movie was.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Oh, I get it, he meant film shoot. I thought he was talking about SHOOTINGS as in like, school shootings, and thought it was some mangled statement about the fact he doesn't use his breath ray until the end or something.


----------

